# Just got new Iq 110 pitmaster



## smokeburns (Sep 2, 2014)

Just got my iq110 pitmaster! Looks like I have more tweaking to do with my mods. I had it perfectly tuned to stay at 250 constantly by just using shutter. But now with the iq110 it doesn't want to get to that temp as quickly as I like with the shutters all closed and completely relying on the fan. So I think I will take out a couple of tuning plates and spread the rest out a little more. If that doesn't work I my raise my baffle up a little to allow more heat to get through. The whole reason I got this thing was to try to conserve more fuel and get longer smokes without me babysitting it all day. So for now I'm remaining optimistic and keep playing around with it.


----------



## addertooth (Sep 2, 2014)

Some people use the vents to get the smoker within the target zone.  They do not turn on the IQ-110 until they are within 10 degrees.  The algorithm used by pitmaster stokes pretty hard until the unit gets within 25 degrees, then it slows way down for the final 25 degrees.


----------



## fwismoker (Sep 2, 2014)

I have the IQ along with a guru so i have earned the right to say this.   Don't worry about exact temps!  LOL    I used that thing for about 4 weeks now it's been collecting dust for months and months and months.    My advice is to go manual control as much as you can and if there is a time you need it so you can entertain etc....then hook it up. 

BTW what exactly do you mean by "shutters"?   I'd be happy to help you with your problem.


----------



## smokeburns (Sep 2, 2014)

That's great advice. As a matter of fact today I eliminated the "dog bowl" from my vents and installed just a  3/4"pipe same diameter as coupling on the shutter plate. Then spray painted it with high temp paint. This way I can utilize the vent when needed. Maybe I won't remove the tuning plates and just bring it up to temp then close them and cut on the iq.  And see if it will maintain. Makes a lot since what you say. Do people do the same thing with the guru or stoker?


----------



## smokeburns (Sep 2, 2014)

Lol I meant air vents on the off set. Yeah I had my Oklahoma joe working and maintaining temps great. Then  when I attempted to use the iq " for the first time" last weekend I couldn't seem to get  it up above 107. And went through ALOT of charcoal . I was stumped and very disappointed. I've been drooling over this thing on amazon for months.  I think I approached it wrong right off the batt closing the lid and cutting on the iq. The green light blinked the whole 7 hours.


----------



## addertooth (Sep 3, 2014)

I will have to find a local example of an Oklahoma Joe and give it a look.  The local store sold the only example a month ago (and it was mis-assembled). I have the IQ-120, which is the kissing cousin of your model.  They max out at 15 cubic feet a minute airflow.  Placement of the pit probe is very important, as is where the air is injected into the coal bed.  Another user has an IQ model he uses with an offset with good results.  I will see if I can find his postings.


----------



## gary s (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello and good morning from East Texas, welcome to the forum. Lots of great information and real good people here..  

Gary S


----------



## smokeburns (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks. Yeah if you look at my profile I have pictures of mine with all the mods I have done to it. After I replaced the dog bowl with the pipe fitting, it is aimed slightly under the charcoal grate. And I'm putting the probe right in the center of my smoker along side my maverick et 732. I would love to read about any threads with any one using these on an offset. I only found one on you tube where he had actually installed snorkel facing away from pit. He said it was to keep from ash blowing on his food. But with the use of baffles and tuning plates I really dont see the need of that , plus would be afraid it would be blowing heat away from my food or giving it resistance anyway.


----------



## smokeburns (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh. isn't the 110 and 120  both max out up to 16 cfm blower?


----------



## addertooth (Sep 3, 2014)

The manual which came with the Pitmaster IQ-120 only claimed 15CFM, but why quibble over 1CFM.


----------



## wade (Sep 4, 2014)

I have been using the IQ-110 on a Weber for a few years now and I agree that it does take a little time for it to get up to temperature. I overcame this by using a larger started charge of lit briquettes than they recommend. It will vary by smoker of course but I can smoke at 230F (110C) for 6 to 8 hours on about 40 good quality briquettes and still have the last few unlit.


Smokeburns said:


> Yeah I had my Oklahoma joe working and maintaining temps great. Then when I attempted to use the iq " for the first time" last weekend I couldn't seem to get it up above 107. And went through ALOT of charcoal . I was stumped and very disappointed. I've been drooling over this thing on amazon for months. I think I approached it wrong right off the batt closing the lid and cutting on the iq. The green light blinked the whole 7 hours.


With the Oklahoma Joe you have a big surface area where heat is continually being lost and so it would not surprise me that the 110 is blowing on max all the time and going through a whole lot of charcoal. One thing you should try is insulating both the cooking chamber and firebox with a fire blanket to reduce the heat loss. That way the 110 will not have to work as hard to get to and maintain temperature and you should use much less charcoal.

On the 22" Weber I can set the IQ-110 going and can have the confidence that it will maintain the temperature within a few degrees for 6-7 hours. Persevere with it - It is worth it.


----------



## mrshep70 (Sep 5, 2014)

Smokeburns said:


> Thanks. Yeah if you look at my profile I have pictures of mine with all the mods I have done to it. After I replaced the dog bowl with the pipe fitting, it is aimed slightly under the charcoal grate. And I'm putting the probe right in the center of my smoker along side my maverick et 732. I would love to read about any threads with any one using these on an offset. I only found one on you tube where he had actually installed snorkel facing away from pit. He said it was to keep from ash blowing on his food. But with the use of baffles and tuning plates I really dont see the need of that , plus would be afraid it would be blowing heat away from my food or giving it resistance anyway.


I have a Brinkmann Vertical Offset Smoker I use my 120 with and it works great.

I agree with Wade, I use a rather large chimney of lit charcoal close to the CC, and then I place a full charcoal basket next to the lit coal on the other side of the FB. The lit coal eventually lights the coal in the basket, but the heat from the initial chimney of lit coal get the temp up to 200-225 quickly. I turn the 120 on almost immediately after I dump the lit coal in. I'm up to temp in 20-45 mins depending on air temp. I love my 120. Here is some Q-View from one of my many cooks.   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149947/new-brinkmann-trailmaster-vertical-smoker/160


----------



## wade (Sep 5, 2014)

Great thread links Mrshep70 - Thanks.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------



## smokeburns (Sep 7, 2014)

image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Sep 7, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Sep 7, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Sep 7, 2014








Finally Success with the IQ 110. My BB ribs came out the best yet. As able to keep temps at 240 for the whole 5.5 hour smoke. It turns out my baffle was covering too much of the opening so I adjusted it by raising baffle to where it just closed off .25 of the opening instead of .5. I also removed one diffuser plate and evenly spreads the rest of them. I also constructed a charcoal basket from that linc , and I was so amazed!! I did my entire smoke off one basket full. With a mixture of royal oak and apple wood chunks with a couple of of hickory chunks mixed in. Also was able to try out my thermoworks pocket pen I decided to get instead of the thermopop. I checked it out in boiling water , got 212 in exactly 4 seconds. Very impressive for $16.


----------



## wade (Sep 7, 2014)

It is great that you have now got it working for you. For me the IQ-110 quickly paid for itself in fuel savings alone - I burn so much less when I use it and it keeps that smoking temperature right on the nail.


----------



## mrshep70 (Sep 8, 2014)

Looking good. :drool


----------



## addertooth (Sep 8, 2014)

And it goes almost without saying:

Besides the fuel savings, the big thing is....

Using an offset, with the ease of an electric smoker... Priceless.


----------

